# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  Αχαρναί η αρχή έχει κιόλας γίνει...

## radiolan

xereto apantaxoy oloys toys xristes egegramenoys kai mi ayths edo
ths enotitas. Etimazetai gorga acess point gia thhn perioxh Axarnai sthn vasi moy no#1 , Meta apo filotimes prospa8ies toy filoy dfi DAMIANOY , kai alon filon mesa apo athenswireless kai mi. Kai arxizoyn h dokimes amesa apo
thn vasi no#2 poy vrisketai se ipsilo simio ths polhs ,sindesh me Alexandro , h KGP opoion vlepo kalitera.
Episis etimazetai node xrisths me name hlias ,mesa sthn evdomada ,perimenei ton eksoplismo.
h 8esh No #1 prospa8isa kai thn kataxorisa xoris omos megalh akrivia sthn Nodedb h No #2 den tin exo kataxorisei alla 8a ginei kai ayto mesa sthn evdomada (afoy olokliro8oyn ebelpizome h dokimh me Alexandro..)
Telos osoi filoi giro perioxon 8eloyn na sinde8oyn sthn evriterh diktiosh toy
AthensWireless h exoyn gnostoys sthn giro perixh moy as toys enimerosoyn gia aythn edo thn prospa8ia !

----------


## Alexandros

Συγχαρητήρια Radiolan για την ταχύτητα και αποφασιστικότητα. Καλή επιτυχία στις δοκιμές σου και αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι πες μου.

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία πες μου και την απόσταση και γωνία που έχουμε μεταξύ μας για να κάνω μια κατόπτευση από την ταράτσα μου να δούμε την πιθανότητα οπτικής επαφής.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## radiolan

Akoma eiparxei dromos Aleksandre, pantos h apostash tis no#2 vaseis mexri to super market lidl sthn l.dimokratias einai 1300 metra.. opote ipologise kai esy ta peretero.. Oso gia 8ema dokimhs 8a xriasto oposdipote thn voi8ia soy gia na doyme pos 8a pezei mesa apo esena h bash No 2 . h no#1 einai akoma 1000 metra pio makria apo esena sto kentro toy Menidioy ,
to acess malon 8a mpei monima sthn No #2 opoy kai vlepei apo kentro menidioy kai pros ta kato - gerovoyno - ano liosa poli kala - zefiri - zofria - xasia.... kai ayto giati ipsometrika einai giro sta 60 metra pano apo tis proanaferoyses perioxes...
Alla kai sthn periptosh toy na mhn vlepomaste oikanopioitika, 8a kano dokimh mesa apo ton KGP mias kai ayto einai arketa konta moy.
Ta ipolipa 8a fanoyn sta mesa tis kainoyrgias ebdomadas!!
(8a kataftasei kai kenoyrgio iliko (acess point - antena - adaptor)

----------


## radiolan

Etimo to AP sindemeno me Omni 12Dbi kai 2 monimes sindeseis me
jimcreea21 kai giannis .O jimcreea21 einai 1,660 metra me grid 17
kai o Giannis 800 metra kai autos me greed 17.
h taxitita distixos einai mono sta 2 mb alla me kanena packet xameno,
kai ayto giati den eiparxei poli kalh optikh epafh..
perimenoyme me xara h omada na megalosei..!!

----------


## takis

συγχαρητήρια! βάλτε όμως και τις συνδέσεις που κάνατε στο Nodedb για να φανούν στο χάρτη και να έχουμε όλοι μια εικόνα για το τι είναι εφικτό και τι όχι

----------


## radiolan

ok 8a mpoyn oi syndeshs sintoma ..

----------


## HiTEC

Pedia exoume kai AP stin poli mou? SWEET  :: 
pedes ti xriazome akrivos kai apo pou tha ta promithefto?

meno kai ego menidi kai skeftomaste arketa atoma tin oli fasi ...

meno stin parnithos meta ta fanaria tou veropoulou peripou 500-600 (pio pano apo ta fanaria) pros trakomakedones...

meno se triorofo kai exo para poli kali optiki blepo apo tin taratsa mou aneta tin athina akoma kai tin Akropoli  :: 

ti borei na ginei?  :: )))

----------


## papashark

Διάβασε το faq από το link που έχω στην υπογραφή μου

----------


## HiTEC

Thanks for the help  ::

----------


## dti

Επικοινώνησε με τον radiolan που οργανώνει την κατάσταση στην περιοχή.

----------


## HiTEC

Na se kala Dti tha to kano na do kai kata poso einai 24h se leitourgia to AP tou...

----------


## radiolan

kalos hr8es sthn parea mas, kai bebaia mporeis na sinde8eis sto Ap mias kai leitoyrgei 24 oro .Episeis litoyrgei kai server 24 oro me share enan disko gia metafora arxeio - minimaton k.t.l 
Oso afora to th xriazese gia na side8eis apo 8ema keraias mia 17 8a htan oti kalitero mias kai den exoyme megalh apostash giro sta 1,5 km
(kai nomizo kai kalh optikh epafh).
Ego opos kai oi upoolipoi ths perioxis 8a deis kai sthn Node.. xrisimopioyme Dlink 900+ ,opote kai me auto mporeis na mpeis h kai me opiadipote ali wifi karta. 
h ip tou server einei 192.168.0.12 , xrisimopoioyme static ip opote vale mia apo 100-120 , alla 8a prepei na me idopioiseis me personal email.

afta gia arxh otidipote xriasteis mailme,
kai kalo wifi sto AWMN!

----------


## HiTEC

Nai file aytin tin stigmi eimai se liomeno dioti kanoume episkeves sto spiti sindoma telionoune opote otan pao sto domatio tote tha kano amesos tis aparetites kiniseis  :: 

na eisai sigouros oti exo akoma polla pedia sto stand by gia ayto to thema den ksero kan an tha ftasei o enas AP  :: 

ayta kai we will keep in touch  ::

----------


## radiolan

xmm to epomeno sxedio einai to stisimo eno server me 2 wifi card kai 2 keraies gia na sindesoyn thn perioxh mas me epomeno simio toy *AWMN*..
Ta ilika yparxoyn ta exo promi8eftei to mono poy 8elei o server einai ri8mishs sto routing kai topo8etish se ali katikia poy dia8eto,,,
Oso gia to ean ftanei to ena AP h oxi gia tora kalo einai alla idh exoyme alla 2 etima na mpoyn se litoyrgia molis xriastei..!!!
opote kane conect kai gia ta ipolipa exoyme melon.!

Fylika 
NIkos 
*Radiolan*

----------


## HiTEC

Nikos?
mipos eisai o nikos me ta doriforika?

Mporei kai na gnorizomaste  ::  pou ksereis mikro einai to menidi...

Eisai poli sostos kai oreos  :: 
Giannis
Filika!

----------


## radiolan

oxi malon alos  ::  allla olla pi8ana gia periptosh gnorimias....



filika
Nikos
Radiolan

----------


## HiTEC

Ok giati trelathika gia mia stigmi ...

pantos molis etimaso to domatio tha paro ta pedia kai tha kanoume kati oloi mazi etsi gia na mazevomaste na ftiaksoume oso pio megalo diktio ginete edo kai meta prepei na proxorisoume kai pros nea ionia i anw liosia  :: 

33435130 to icq mou an xrisimopoieis tha me vriskeis ekei kathe mera sxedon vradines ores ...

ayta

----------


## radiolan

xmm ma apo nea liosa idi exoyme mia epafh h keraia blpei kai pros ta eki
oi prioxes poy me vlepoyn einai 8rakomakedones - fili - ano liosa- zofria -zefiri - nea khfisia (oxi oli) kai sintoma me thn deyterh vasi agioys, kokkino milo , filadelfia , anakasa .kai alles kontines polis..
Alla malon h syndesh gia AWMN alon perioxon 8a bgei meso Alexandroy.. apo kamatero.

----------


## HiTEC

Dialdi aytin tin stigmi posoi einai sto diktio pou mou les oxi onomastika ala posotika...

diladi posous tha blepo otan sindetho?

----------


## radiolan

Lipon eimaste os stigmhs 7 ypologistes kai enas server!

----------


## Alexandros

Γειά χαρά Radiolan και σια.

Έχετε κάνει πολύ καλή και σιωπηλή δουλειά  ::  . Μπράβο.

Ίσως είναι ώρα να πάρετε και κανονικές διευθύνσεις και να προχωρήσουμε παραπέρα. Όπως είχαμε πει και παλιότερα, αν χρειάζεσαι κάτι από εμένα πες μου, ανεξάρτητα nodedb, για να κάνουμε κάποια δοκιμή αν και στην απόσταση που είμαστε η οπτική επαφή μπορεί να διαπιστωθεί και με την omni μου, πριν βάλω κατευθυντική αν θέλετε/χρειάζεται.

Μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας φυσιολογικά θε έχω ενεργοποιήσει routing οπότε τα πράγματα για επεκτάσεις θα είναι ευκολότερα.

Να 'στε καλά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## radiolan

Aleksandre sinxaritiria gia thn prosfora ton gnoseon soy alla kai kai gia thn boi8ia poy exeis prosferei se olous edo sthn kinothta tou Awmn,
8a se xriasto oso afora to 8ema toy routing tis prioxhs, Alla kai gia tis dokimes pros to Node soy sto kamatero,Me xara 8a ksekiniso pali ths dokimes me thn omada mou mias kai blepo oti o kairos kanei ena dialima kai prepei na to aksiopioisoyme.. 8a se idopioiso gia tin dokimi pou 8a pragmatopioisoyme.. stis prosexis meres.. 
Edo sta kria proastia olo kai megalonoyme vlepeis kai se atoma alla kai
se taxithta extes anava8misame taxitita emena kai giannh 900 metra apostash xoris optikh epafh (arketes polikatikies mprosta) se 11mb!!!
kai sinexizoyme..

(ka8isterisa na apantiso logo adia8esias)

kallo *routing*

----------


## dimitris74

gia sou niko
dimitris edo apo zefiri kai psinomai kai ego gia asirmato diktio. eimai sto ipsos tis attikis odou kai vlepo menidi sxedon olo. eimai pros menidi meria ston agio fanourio peripou sto ypsos tou lidl alla xris optiki epafi.

ti akrivos xreiazomai gia na sindetho? exo koitaksei to faq alla den katalaveno polla pragmata.

----------


## radiolan

gia soy dhmhtrh ean 8eleis kane egrafh sthn nodedb kai stile moy ton ari8mo node poy 8a poktiseis gia na do akribos poy eise.
Oso afora to ti 8a xriasteis einai mia grid kairea kate8inomenh 17 db
,mia karta pci h pcmsia h ena access point opos d-link 900+ ,
Diavase ta topic gia na katalabeis kalitera..

----------


## jlian

Radiolan (Nikos ?) γεια χαρα.
Βρισκομαι στο σημειο TP1 στο node db και προσφατα εκανα μια ανιχνευση προς τη κατευθυνση σου χωρις αποτελεσμα.
Απο το site σου γινεται καποια εκπομπη με omni που υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να εχω καλυψη μεχρι εκει? Η αποσταση σου απο εμενα ειναι 900μ στις 330 deg απο το βορρα.
Αν ναι μηπως μπορω να εχω περισσοτερα στοιχεια, πχ καναλι, ssid, ip κτλ 
Δε ξερω αν εχεις 24/7 το κομβο σου αλλα εγω εχω δυνατοτητα για scan μονο το πρωι (καθοτι εργασιακος χωρος).
Για οτιδηποτε θελεις επικοινωνησε μαζι μου.
Γιαννης

----------


## radiolan

meta apo apoxh megaloy xronikoy diastimatos epanir8a drimiteros..
Xronia polla se olous xristos anesth.. 
Zhtao signomh gia thn apoxh moy ton teleyteo mina alla logo sigirion olla pigan strava... 
Ala ksekiname apo shmera na sikosoyme kai to sistima gia ti eixe katareysei apo alepaliles diakopes reymatos.
episis den exo apantisei se kapious alla 8a ginei to sintomotero dinato..

----------


## btriad

> meta apo apoxh megaloy xronikoy diastimatos epanir8a drimiteros..
> Xronia polla se olous xristos anesth.. 
> Zhtao signomh gia thn apoxh moy ton teleyteo mina alla logo sigirion olla pigan strava... 
> Ala ksekiname apo shmera na sikosoyme kai to sistima gia ti eixe katareysei apo alepaliles diakopes reymatos.
> episis den exo apantisei se kapious alla 8a ginei to sintomotero dinato..


Gia soy kai apo mena! Soy exo stilei kai ego ena pm kai ena e-mail, opote breis to xrono apantise moy kai emena... 
Eixa arxisei na skeftomai na ksodepso alloy to kondili poy eixa bgalei gia to awmn kathos mono me esena mporo na sindetho, alla profanos den tha to kano...  :: 
Eyxaristo,
Basilis

----------


## jlian

Radiolan, γεια και παλι. Απο το site του runw περιοχή Ν. Ερυθραιας πιάνουμε ενα σήμα -65dbm απ τη περιοχή του Μενιδίου με ssid=Awmn 10k_639 στο κανάλι 5. Ειναι καποιος από εσας (ΛΟΚ) ; Αν ενδιαφερεστε για ζεύξη επικοινωνήστε. 

*) Σημειωση οτι επίκεινται καποιες δοκιμές απο runw σε zo (που εχει συνδεση με digi) αρα αν δεν εχετε επαφη με τους υπολοιπους των γυρω περιοχών είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να γίνει κάτι πρός αυτή τη κατεύθυνση ή ακομα και να σχηματιστεί ring.

----------


## menidiatis

Radiolan xriazomaste help me hitec!
An mporis dose kanena til na se parw i epikinonise esi mazi mazi mas 6936736614 
exw idi karta diktiou kai hitec accespoint den kseroume apo pou na promi8eftoume kalodia kaeres kai oti alo xriazete kai episis simboules gia to pos na to stisoume

----------


## menidiatis

Opios mpori as boi8ish re paidia opios dipote!!!!

----------


## Alexandros

Menidiatis θα σε πάρω τηλ. το βράδυ αν μπορείς στο παραπάνω κινητό να μιλήσουμε.

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω αλλά μερικές ιδέες θα μπορέσουμε να τις πούμε.

Πες μου αν μπορείς 9 με 10 το βράδυ.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Tilegrafitis

Αντε ρε παιδια να γινει κατι να συνδεθουμε κι εμεις απο τα Ανω Λιοσια.... Προσ το παρόν μόνο το Μενιδι βλεπουμε και συγκεκριμένα τον radiolan που φαινεται οτι φρίσκεται σε υψηλο σημειο με οπτικη επαφη αλλα αυτος εχει εξαφανιστει τον τελευταιο καιρό.. 
menidiati βαλε την θεση σου στο nodedb αφου θελεις να προχωρησεις δυναμικα για να δουμε μηπως τελικα εσυ εισαι η εναλλακτική μας λυση ...
φιλικα Γιώργος  ::   ::  

Υ.Γ. εχω μαγαζι στο μενιδι και μηπως μπορουμε καποια στιγμη να κανονησουμε μια συναντηση  ::   ::

----------


## radiolan

epistrofh meta apo arketes meres eksafanishs moy ontos........
kai episis arketa provlimata apo dlink 900+ ,
alla kai arketh doyleia autous tous teleuteous mines ,
tora vrika xrono na diavaso ta mhnhmata mou mias kai vriskome diakopes (mpeno me forito kai gprs),
8a epistrepso 1 augoustou!

eos tote 8a prospa8iso na apantiso se oloys.


fylika Nikos 
Radiolan

----------


## HiTEC

Loipon to AP mou einai etoimo meta tin boitheia tou Aleksandrou exw enan monimo client pros to paron kai sto AP 2 pc sto hub...

xtes kapioi prepei na kanane scan exw ta akoloutha MAC
0008A1314EAF ???
0080C8ACD414 ???
0050FC9977A3 ???

ta opia bikane gia ligo sto AP mou tha ithela na mathw apo pou itane ta pedia ayta ...

to AP einai se dokimastiko stadio akoma kai oxi 24H/D akoma epidi exw enan monimo client....
tha doume stin sinexeia...

edw kai to nodedb alla den einia akrives to stigma me to mati oxi me gps  :: 

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 57&lang=el

ayta... prepei na sindethoume radiolan  ::

----------


## dti

Δεν μας λες ποιός είναι ο client που έχεις;
Αν έχει βάλει τη θέση του στη nodedb, μπορούμε να αποτυπώσουμε και το link. 
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να εμφανίζονται τα εν ενεργεία links στη nodedb, καθώς έτσι θα εκδηλώσουν το ενδιαφέρον τους για συμμετοχή όλοι όσοι είναι τριγύρω και δε γνωρίζουν οτι λειτουργεί ap στην περιοχή τους.

----------


## HiTEC

Ok o client pou exw einai ena pedi stin gitonia mou gyro sta 50 metra apo to spiti mou ...

----------


## radiolan

Namaste kai emeis edo meta to kalokeri kai h parea tou axarnai megalonei kai ardxizoyn kai pali alages sto eksoplismo mas ,,
gia na vgoyme telika pio ekso,,,, 
Opos egrapsa kai se ena allo post 8a ginei ena meeting sto mhna septemvrio gia thn eriteri kalipsi ton perixon Axarnai kai giro,
Perimenoyme simetoxi gia na diktio80yme kalitera!
h hmerominia 8a prota8ei tis epomenes meres..

----------


## Tilegrafitis

Απο εχθες συνδεθηκα με τον κομβο LOK! αλλα χρειαζομαι βοηθεια για πιο περα καθ οτι ειμαι νεοπας.... ας μου στειλει οποιοs μπορει να με βοηθησει με pm το τηλεφωνο του να επικοινωνησουμε....

----------


## sotiris

μηπως εσεις απο της Αχαρναι και περιξ μπορειτε να κανετε ενα scan προς την Πευκη (Ηλιακο Χωριο) να δω και εγω εαν με πιανετε απο εκει,και εαν ενδιαφερεστε για συνδεση στο ΒΒ?

ssid:awmn_1270_sotiris

----------


## Pater_Familias

> μηπως εσεις απο της Αχαρναι και περιξ μπορειτε να κανετε ενα scan προς την Πευκη (Ηλιακο Χωριο) να δω και εγω εαν με πιανετε απο εκει,και εαν ενδιαφερεστε για συνδεση στο ΒΒ?
> 
> ssid:awmn_1270_sotiris


sotiris είσαι και ο πρώτος!! Για σένα λέγαμε με τον gbl καθώς είναι ο αδερφός μου και θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου, τουλάχιστον έτσι τον παρότρυνα. Χαίρομαι γιατί ενδιαφέρεσαι να δικτυώσεις τους γύρω σου. Να συνεχίσεις έτσι. Δημήτρης

----------


## Tilegrafitis

LOK τον sotiri 1270 ειδα στο ndb οτι πρεπει να τον βλεπεις καθαρα στα 5.3 χιλιομετρα. Ειναι η ευκαιρια να βγουμε επιτελους προς τα εξω στειλε μας το τηλεφωνο σου με pm για να ερθουμε σε επαφη καθωσ και τα στοιχεια σου IRC - ICQ. εισαι ο μονος που βλεπω...

----------


## EPIA21

πληροφοριακα ο κομβος μας εδω στο μενιδη εχει DHCP.Για περισσοτερα
ας μου στειλετε προσωπικο μυνημα.  ::

----------


## Damian

Thelw na sindethw apo thrakomakedones ti na kanw;
exw ton LOK kai ton patentas sta 4.1 km

----------


## sotiris

μετά από ένα μήνα σχεδόν που είχα κάνει το προηγούμενο ποστ,μήπως έχουμε κάποιο νεώτερο? 
μήπως κάνατε κάποιο scan προς τα εδώ να δείτε (δούμε) εαν με πιάνετε?

----------


## dti

> Thelw na sindethw apo thrakomakedones ti na kanw;
> exw ton LOK kai ton patentas sta 4.1 km


Αγαπητέ συνονόματε, ακολούθα τις οδηγίες που έλαβες κατά την εγγραφή σου στο forum. Επικοινώνησε με όλους τους κοντινούς ενεργούς κόμβους (πράσινοι-πορτοκαλιοί στη nodedb). Επίσης, να έχεις υπόψη σου οτι αναμένεται να δραστηριοποιηθούν σύντομα κάποιοι κόμβοι στη N. Ερυθραία (blk - AIGnery) που αν και είναι σε απόσταση περίπου 7 χλμ. από σένα, πιθανότατα υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή μια και είσαστε σε αρκετά καλή υψομετρική θέση.
π.χ. δες εδώ τί δίνει η nodedb για πιθανό link με AIGnery:

----------


## EPIA21

Για ολους τους φιλους που εχουν καλη συνδεση με τον LOC_639a,ας μου
στειουν ενα (PM) για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.

----------


## tyfeonas

παιδια μενω κοντα στον καραβο οποιος μπορει απο το μενιδι να βρεθουμε να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα ας μου στειλει ενα private msg η εμαιλ!

----------


## papashark

Για αρχή, ξεκίνα να γράφεις ελληνικά και μετά διάβασε τις οδηγίες που ήρθαν με την εγγραφή σου.

----------


## tyfeonas

εκανα edit το ποστ μου.
οσο για τις οδηγιες τις διαβασα να σαι καλα!

ωστοσο αν υπαρχει καποιος θα ηθελα να μιλησουμε!
ευχαριστω!

----------


## papashark

Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι καλύτερο να πας στο τοπικό meeting του Μενιδίου αύριο. (Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ)

Ακόμα όταν καταχωρήσεις τον αριθμό κόμβου σου, καλό θα είναι να γράφεις και τον αριθμό που πήρες στην Nodedb.

----------


## radiolan

xereto to gitona ean mporeis na vre8eis sto meeting to savato pisteyo 8a eime eki , alla ean den parebre8o 8a einai o LOK ,jimcree, jbl ...tyfeonas

----------


## EPIA21

Το BB link επιτελους εγινε απο epia21(jimcree) και sotiris αν και ακομα
στην αρχη του μολις ειδα ταχυτητα 100 kb/sec σταθερα.Η επεκταση του
awmn και στην περιοχη της Αχαρναι μολις αρχισε.Οι δοκιμες συνεχιζονται
καθως και απο τον sotiris για routing.Φυγαμεεεεεεε...................  ::

----------


## sotiris

Υπάρχει παράλληλο θέμα από την άλλη άκρη εδώ
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=39314#39314

καλή δύναμη και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Keymaster

::  Χαιρετώ την παρέα . Επιτελούς δραστηριότητα στην περιοχή του Μενιδίου .  ::  Αλλά τι γίνεται με το ΒΒ Link ? Υπάρχουν εξελίξεις ? Θα μπορέσουμε να συνδεθούμε με το ΑΜΔΑ ?  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> :) Χαιρετώ την παρέα . Επιτελούς δραστηριότητα στην περιοχή του Μενιδίου . :? Αλλά τι γίνεται με το ΒΒ Link ? Υπάρχουν εξελίξεις ? Θα μπορέσουμε να συνδεθούμε με το ΑΜΔΑ ? :?


Εκτός από το bblink με το Σωτήρη έχω ρίξει και εγώ ένα ΑΡ να ψαρεύει προς τα εκεί.

Κάνε scan με *οριζόντια* πόλωση μήπως με πιάσεις στο κανάλι 8 με SSID = awmn_280_2k4

Διευκρίνιση :

Ενδιαφέρομαι *μόνο* για bb link που θα είναι :

1) Αξιόπιστο
2) Αποδοτικό
3) Δεν θα προκαλεί προβλήματα στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο
4) Θα ελαχιστοποιεί τη ραδιορύπανση
5) Θα προάγει την ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία

----------


## sotiris

θέλω να πώ ότι εαν μέσα στις επόμενες 15 μέρες δεν γίνει κάποιο ποστ απο κάποιον ενεργό κόμβο του Μενιδίου σε αυτό το Thread,θα διακόψω το λινκ μαζί τους,*θεωρώντας ότι δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την σωστή,νόμιμη και απροβλημάτιστη ένταξή τους στο ΑΜΔΑ.*

μετά από τόσο καιρό δεν έχουν κάνει ούτε την αίτηση για μόνιμες ΙΡ στο routing team του δικτύου,αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι να μην μπορούν να συνδεθούν στο ΑΜΔΑ για παράδειγμα μερικά άτομα που βλέπουν (προς το παρόν) μόνο τον ΛΟΚ.
υπάρχουν και άλλα προβλήματα,όπως η ισχύς εκπομπής,ο θόρυβος στην περιοχή...και η πιθανότητα λόγω του Ολυμπιακού Χωριού και του αυστηρού ελέγχου της περιοχής για παρανομίες από τους αρμοδίους φορείς που θα γίνει τους προσεχεις μήνες να αντιμετωπίσουμε πρόβλημα σαν awmn.

άμα λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει κοινό σημείο επαφής με την ομάδα του Μενιδίου,να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε αλλο δρόμο επέκτασης του ΒΒ και να το παρακάμψουμε.

----------


## Keymaster

> Εκτός από το bblink με το Σωτήρη έχω ρίξει και εγώ ένα ΑΡ να ψαρεύει προς τα εκεί.
> 
> Κάνε scan με *οριζόντια* πόλωση μήπως με πιάσεις στο κανάλι 8 με SSID = awmn_280_2k4


Με παρεξήγησες , δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να γίνω κόμβος δικτύου ( όχι ακόμα τουλάχιστον ) απλώς ήθελα να δω αν έχει περάσει η περιοχή στο ΑΜΔΑ . Ακόμα συγκέντρωση υλικού κάνω - Node #2073 - και απογοητεύτηκα από όσα είδα .  ::  




> θέλω να πώ ότι εαν μέσα στις επόμενες 15 μέρες δεν γίνει κάποιο ποστ απο κάποιον ενεργό κόμβο του Μενιδίου σε αυτό το Thread,θα διακόψω το λινκ μαζί τους,*θεωρώντας ότι δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την σωστή,νόμιμη και απροβλημάτιστη ένταξή τους στο ΑΜΔΑ.*


Τότε ας θέσω το ερώτημα στους υπόλοιπους γείτονες μου που έχουν ήδη ξεκινήσει κάτι . Προς τους αγαπητούς Radiolan , EPIA21 και LOK – αναφέρομαι σε εσάς γιατί εσείς φαίνετε να έχετε την πρωτοβουλία στην περιοχή – Έχετε σκοπό να αιτηθείτε για μόνιμες IP έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουμε να ελπίζουμε για την ένταξη της περιοχής μας στο ΑΜΔΑ και περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη . Μας έχει παρουσιαστεί μια καλή ευκαιρία για να επεκταθούμε . Έχω παρατηρήσει πολλούς καινούργιους κόμβους να εμφανίζονται στην περιοχή και ίσος περιμένουν για ανάλογη δραστηριότητα .

----------


## autir

Εχω υπόψη μου γύρω στα 8-10 άτομα που θέλουν να συνδεθούν...
Keymaster σου έχω στείλει pm για να επικοινωνήσουμε απευθείας.
Οι ΛΟΚ και Jimcree απ'ότι έχω καταλάβει έχουν τρεξίματα αυτό τον καιρό (πελαργοί κλπ  ::  ), οπότε δεν μπορούμε να απαιτήσουμε και πολλά πράγματα  :: 
Ο radiolan είναι ψιλοάφαντος  :: 
Εχω αγοράσει εξοπλισμό, μου λείπει η κεραία... Δεν ξέρω εαν ο RadioLan εκπέμπει ακόμα (άρα εαν θα αγοράσω sector ή yagi) κλπ.
Πρέπει να μάθουμε ποιοι είναι αυτοί που θέλουν σοβαρά να στήσουν κόμβο, πού ακριβώς μένουν κλπ. και μετά να μαζευτούμε για να τα κανονίσουμε.


Y.Γ.: Πλάκα-πλάκα Ζοφριά έχω καλύτερο LOS απ'ότι με ΛΟΚ  ::  κανείς από εκεί;

----------


## sotiris

autir
δοκιμασε να συνδεθεις στο ΑΡ μου ισως το πιανεις,και γενικα οσοι ειναι απο εκει και προς την θαλασσα ισως πιανουν τo ΑΡ,
ειναι στο καναλι 10 
ssid: awmn_1270_sotiris

τι εξοπλισμο εχεις; οταν λες 8-10 ατομα ,ποια ατομα ειναι αυτα; εχουν γραφτει στην nodedb;


οσο αφορα το Μενιδι (τους ηδη ενεργους κομβους),φαινετε οτι δεν επιθυμουν συνδεση με το ΑΜΔΑ,εδω και 4 μερες εκοψαν την συνδεση με το ΑΡ μου,δεν εχουν επικοινωσει μαζι μου με οποιοδηποτε τροπο,και σβησανε το ενεργο λινκ του ΕΡΙΑ21 με μενα στην nodedb.
εγω θα περιμενω μεχρι την ημερομηνια που εχω πει παραπανω.


μπηκε mac filter sto 00 0d bc fe 39 44 ,δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι αλλα μπηκε χτες στο ΑΡ,πηρε ΙΡ και αρχισε τα ψαξιματα στο pc.

----------


## autir

Η μόνη μου επαφή με τους ενεργούς κόμβους ήταν το νούμερο του κινητού του ΛΟΚ, το οποίο έχασα όταν χάλασε το κινητό μου  ::  Εχει σβήσει το email του από τη nodedb και δεν είναι μέλος του φόρουμ, οπότε δεν μπορώ να τον βρω αλλιώς.
Χτες έστειλα pm στον JimCree για να αποκαταστήσω επικοινωνία μαζί τους.
Εχω στείλει pm και email στον Radiolan εδώ και πολύ καιρό και καμία απάντηση.

Με ΛΟΚ και JimCree είχα συναντηθεί γύρω στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου και είχαμε μιλήσει. Μιλούσαν με ενθουσιασμό για την όλη WiFi φάση κλπ και μου είχαν πει πως η διευθυνσιοδότηση με κανονικές AWMN ip's είναι στα σκαριά. Αλλά αυτό τον καιρό έχουν λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο. Πιθανόν αυτό φταίει για το προσωρινό τους inactivity. Γιατί να μη θέλουν να συνδεθούν με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο; Δεν το καταβαίνω.

Οσον αφορά το νέο αίμα...
Με τον tyfeonas μίλησα χτες στο τηλέφωνο. Ξέρει από υπολογιστές (θετικό αυτό) και έχει 3 άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται και αυτοί. Το μόνο που τους κρατάει από το να πάρουν τον εξοπλισμό είναι η κατάσταση στην περιοχή, κοινώς εαν "βλέπουν" κάποιο AP. Στη NodeDb δε μπόρεσε να καταχωρήσει στίγμα λόγω κάποιων μικροδυσκολιών που τον βοήθησα να ξεπεράσει.
Στον keymaster έχω στείλει πρόσφατα mail, pm κλπ. και περιμένω να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του. Στη nodedb η κατάσταση του κόμβου του είναι "συγκέντρωση εξοπλισμού" και όχι "ενδιαφέρον" κλπ. Να τολμήσουμε να πούμε πως αυτό είναι ενθαρρυντικό; Μάλλον ναι.
Ο Hitec έχει ήδη AP σε πλήρη λειτουργία με 4 clients εδώ και μήνες. Το πρόβλημά του για να δει τον έξω κόσμο είναι το κατευθυντικό interface, υπάρχουν κάποιες τεχνικές δυσκολίες. Το παλεύουμε. Θα βρώ το κανάλι και SSID του και θα σας πω μήπως κάποιος τον "πιάνει". Και θα τον ζορίσω να καταχωρηθεί επιτέλους στη NodeDb  :: 
Εγώ, ο αδερφός μου και άλλα 3 άτομα που γνωρίζω.
4+1+5+5=15.
Φυσικά για αρκετούς από αυτούς μπορεί να μη γίνει τίποτα για πολλούς λόγους... αλλά ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει. Το μόνο που μας εμποδίζει από το να ολοκληρώσουμε αγορές κλπ είναι η πιθανότητα όλα να πάνε άχρηστα. Κάποιοι έχουν καλή οπτική επαφή με περιοχές εκτός Μενιδίου, κάποιοι βλέπουν λίγα πράγματα, κάποιοι δε βλέπουν τίποτα. Δύσκολα θα υπάρξει ένα σημείο που θα το δουν όλοι για να στηθεί ΑΡ. Και μπορεί μερικοί να ξέρουμε πολλά από υπολογιστές, αλλά από WiFi είμαστε όλοι άσχετοι. Αναγκαστικά πρέπει ένας-δύο να κάνουν τους mlkes και να κάνουν την αρχή, να αγοράσουν εξοπλισμό και να τρέχουν να κάνουν δοκιμές.

sotiris δεν μπορώ να σου κάνω scan γιατί το οπτικό μου πεδίο είναι ελεϊνό (μονοκατοικία στη μέση πολυκατοικιών). Η μόνη μου ελπίδα είναι μάλλον ο Radiolan που είναι 100m από το σπίτι μου, ή ο tyfeonas αν γίνει τελικά κάτι. Ασε που μάλλον κάτι κάνω στραβά... την Κυριακή ήμουν στο σπίτι ενός φίλου που ενδιαφέρεται και είναι 100m από τον ΛΟΚ, και προσπαθούσαμε αλλά τίποτα. Θα φτιάξω ένα λινουξόκουτο και θα πάω σε 1-2 άτομα που μπορεί να σε "πιάσουν", αυτό ή το άλλο Σ/Κ. 
Οσο για την ύποπτη mac, έχεις pm  ::

----------


## dti

> Ο Hitec έχει ήδη AP σε πλήρη λειτουργία με 4 clients εδώ και μήνες. Το πρόβλημά του για να δει τον έξω κόσμο είναι το κατευθυντικό interface, υπάρχουν κάποιες τεχνικές δυσκολίες. Το παλεύουμε. Θα βρώ το κανάλι και SSID του και θα σας πω μήπως κάποιος τον "πιάνει". Και θα τον ζορίσω να καταχωρηθεί επιτέλους στη NodeDb ?


O HiTEC είναι ήδη στη nodedb σαν PixelDev (#657). Δεν έχει όμως αποτυπώσει όποιος άλλος συνδέεται μαζί του το link.
Τον HiTEC τον είχα πιάσει σε scan από την ταράτσα του ΕΚΕΠ στη Μεταμόρφωση. Πολύ κοντά στο ΕΚΕΠ είναι ο opsilosmetagialia (που μαζεύει εξοπλισμό αυτή την εποχή).

----------


## sotiris

δεν τον ειχαμε δει ομως στο scanning απο την ταρατσα του,μονο τον ΛΟΚ ειχαμε δει,και εαν θυμαμαι καλα και τον billgout.

(εχω περιεργεια να μαθω σε τι ισχυ εκπεμπει ο ΛΟΚ...)

----------


## HiTEC

Kalispera ego exo to Ap opos eipe kai o Autir mines ...

Eyxaristos an kapios borei na me balei sto AWMN! den exo kanena problima me ayto ...

gia na me enimerosete an thelete to email mou...
[email protected]
kai sto irc eimai sta kanalia #pixeldev #mazanet sxedon kathe mera exo adsl ...

ayta kai kali senexeia

----------


## Keymaster

> Στον keymaster έχω στείλει πρόσφατα mail, pm κλπ. και περιμένω να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του. Στη nodedb η κατάσταση του κόμβου του είναι "συγκέντρωση εξοπλισμού" και όχι "ενδιαφέρον" κλπ. Να τολμήσουμε να πούμε πως αυτό είναι ενθαρρυντικό; Μάλλον ναι.


Αγαπητέ autir , συγχώρεσε με που άργησα να απαντήσω . Σε πήρα τηλέφωνο αλλά απουσίαζες  ::  . Η κατάσταση μου αυτήν την στιγμή είναι ως εξής . Έχω αποκτήσει τα κάτωθι υλικά : α) κάρτα Ethernet , β) Dlink 900 AP+ - βασικά αυτό θα το έχω αύριο - , γ) ιστό 4 μέτρα [περίπου] και στηρίγματα και δ) καλώδιο WBC-400 . Σήμερα πετάχτηκα με τον φίλο μου τον Acinonyx για να δούμε μερικά πιάτα - ίσως ξεκινήσουμε ομαδική παραγγελία  ::  . Όπως καταλαβαίνεις προχωράω αργά αλλά σταθερά λόγο φόρτου εργασίας ( ελπίζω σε λιγότερο από μήνα να είμαι σε λειτουργία ) . Για αρχή στήνω κόμβο πελάτη , λες και δεν το καταλάβατε..... Αργότερα θα επιχειρήσω σίγουρα να στήσω και κόμβο δικτύου αλλά μάλλον θα αργήσει να στηθεί . Επιτέλους δραστηριοποιήθηκε η περιοχή  ::   ::  , αν και είμαι ακόμα νέος εδώ ( μετακόμισα μόλις πριν 2 μήνες ! ) . Όπως το βλέπω τώρα η μόνη έξοδος μας στο ΑΜΔΑ βρίσκεται στον sotiri .  ::  Επίσης ελπίζω σε μια νέα συνάντηση του *Νέου Αίματος* για να μιλήσουμε και να οραματιστούμε το μέλλον ............
Περιμένω περαιτέρω προτάσεις  ::

----------


## sotiris

ισως πραγματι ειναι μια νεα αρχη για την περιοχη σας,το μελλον θα δειξει...

εγω εχω μονιμα ενα ΑΡ που καλυπτει την περιοχη σας και αρκετες ακομα (προς την θαλασσα),υπαρχει dhcp server για να παρετε Ip και να κανετε δοκιμες.
ζηταω δυο πραγματα,να δειξετε σεβασμο στον κομβο που θα συνδεθειτε και να μην αρχισετε χακιες (οπως εγινε με την mac που εκανα ban παραπανω),και να εκπεμπετε σε νομιμη ισχυ (ή τελος παντων πολυ κοντα,μα πολυ κοντα στην νομιμη)...30db δεν θα συνδεονται σε μενα,να βρουνε αλλο κομβο πιο κοντά.

εαν τελικα συναντηθητε και αποφασισετε να συνδεθειτε στο ΑΜΔΑ,με τους ορους του ΑΜΔΑ,τοτε θα ειμαστε ολοι πλαι σας,οπως και σε καθε νεα προσπαθεια στο δικτυο.

μεσα στο μηνα θα αντικαταστησω τον ιστο της sector γιατι πηρε λιγες μοιρες κλιση,οποτε θα υπαρχει και καλυτερο σημα προς εσας (τωρα κοιταει λιγο προς τα πανω,ειμαι και πιο ψηλα απο εσας και χανετε σημα).

edit: επισης ο κομβος σας μολις ειναι ετοιμος να ζητησει μονιμες ip απο την ομαδα routing του ΑΜΔΑ,ωστε να ενταχθει στο ΒΒ.

----------


## lazy

Ειχα αποφασίσει να αποσυρθω ιδιαίτερα λόγω των προβληματων διασύνδεσης που έχω (λογω ορατότητας) όσω και λόγω ατυχιών (έκλεισα πώληση του εξοπλισμου μου και μου κάηκε η καρτα μόλις χθές - κεραυνόπληκτη ?) .Προσφέρω όποιαδηποτε βοήθεια υλική και στην εγκατάσταση του κόμβου προκειμένου να καταφέρω και εγω να συνθεθω επιτέλους στο πολυπόθητο AWMN .θα ήταν πολύ καλό να γίνει μια νέα συγκέντρωση της περιοχής ώστε να ξεκα8αρίσει το θέμα.


Υπάρχει καποιο ΑΡ με ονομα Jim ? Αν ναι ποια ειναι η MAc address του διοτι τον έβλεπα χθές και αν γινεται θα ήθελα να συνενοηθουμε για δοκιμές .

----------


## sotiris

hitec ,δοσε μερικα στοιχεια για τον κομβο σου. οπως δειχνει η Nodedb πρεπει να σε πιανει ο lazy απο μεταμορφωση,οπως και μαζι δεν πρεπει να εχουμε προβλημα συνδεσης (εισαι και αρκετα πιο κοντα απο τον epia21).

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

Επειδή τα δεδομένα στην περιοχή έχουν αλλάξει αρκετά από το προηγούμενο meeting (Νοέμβριος2003) πιστεύω πως θα ήταν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο για όλους μας να ξαναγίνει κάποιο meeting στην περιοχή.

----------


## lazy

και το kismet τρεχει πάρτε και 2 snapshots μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη

----------


## papashark

Μαμάει ο Κουρης !!!!

Από τον υμηττό τον ακούνε στην Πάρνηθα !  :: 


_(χρήσιμο στοιχείο αυτό για γνώση πως δουλεύουν οι 2.4, αλλά και πόσο εκπέμπει ο κουρής ! )_

----------


## lazy

και το είπαμε ....

----------


## HiTEC

Kalispera  :: 

Mia xara olla na ksekathariso kai ego tin katastasi os exei

Exo stimeno AP 24H/d to provlima mou einai oti to spiti mou einai 3orofo kai den boro na balo kai Client gia na piaso kapion (meno isogeio)

Prepei episis na exo xamili isxi apo oti katalaveno ton loc ton pianoune oloi mou oi Clients pou aytin tin stigmi einai 3 Wireless kai 3 apo to Switch mou (1 menei 2 tetragona parapano kai exoume kalodio lan) kai kai ta 2 dika mou pc sto domatio mou...

ayta ...
Exo dsl pou tin miarazomaste me 2 akoma filarakia (384/128 Tellas)
den exo omos skopo an megaloso to sharing giati den simferei kanenan kia apo arxeia TA PANTA  ::

----------


## papashark

> Kalispera ....


Καλησπέρα HiTEC,

Παράκληση να γράφεις με ελληνικά και όχι με greeklish.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## HiTEC

Καλησπέρα παπακαρχαρία 
Συγνώμη θα γραφώ ελληνικά...

Οκ τώρα για τα στοιχεία που έχω στο NodeDB πρέπει να είναι σωστά γιατί πήρα συντεταγμένες μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο …

Επίσης το η Μακ διεύθυνση μου είναι η εξής : 0002DD306A48

ΥΓ. Είμαι και ανορθόγραφος!

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Μαμάει ο Κουρης !!!!


Μέχρι να τον μαμήσει κανένας άλλος...βαριοπούλα βραδάκι..Εχχμμ σόρυ laptop κεραιούλα πιατάρα για να πάμε μέρχι εκέι και μετά ολο και κάπως θα μπούμε  ::

----------


## sotiris

hitec,(ή οποιος ξερει) μηπως ειναι γνωστη η mac : 00028ab6a773

πιαστηκε στο ΑΡ μου και δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι.

----------


## HiTEC

Φίλε μου δεν ξέρω...
Δεν είναι κανένας από τους δικούς μου Clients...  :: 

Βασικά η δεξαμενή πετρέλαιου είναι στο ίδιο ύψος με την κεραία μου και αυτό εμποδίζει να έχω τέλεια λήψη και εκπομπή στις περιοχές Νέα Ιωνία , Μεταμόρφωση κτλ. Αυτό θα διορθωθεί σύντομα θα φτιάξω ένα αεροστεγές Box κάτω από ένα άλλο παλούκι κεραίας που έχω πολύ ψηλότερο από το υπάρχων και θα λυθεί τελείως το πρόβλημα αυτό…

----------


## tyfeonas

hitec με τον lock εχεις οπτκη επαφη?

----------


## HiTEC

Λογικά έχω αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να ξέρω έχω AP μόνο όλοι μου οι Clients τον πιάνουνε οπότε έχω σίγουρα οπτική επαφή!

----------


## radiolan

Παιδια τα πραγματα ειναι απλα 
Καποιοι ειναι συνδεμενοι εδω και μερικους μηνες και νομιζουν οτι τα ξερουν ολα μεσα σε λιγο
διαστημα 
Ενημερωτικα αναφερουμε τα εξηs για να διασαφηνιστουν καποια πραγματα

1 ο κομβος lok και οι υπολοιποι στην παρεα epi kαι radioland ξεκινησαμε εδω και ενα μιση 
χρονο με απειρες δοκιμες και με αποτελεσματα θαυμασια .
2 Οι γνωσεις που υπαρχουν (λογω) εργασιας μας επετρεψε να ξανοιχτουμε και να μεταφερουμε τις γνωσεις μας (Α Φ Ι Λ Ο Κ Ε Ρ Δ Ω Σ) και σε αλλους φιλους του AWMN.
3 Πετυχαμε να συνδεσουμε αρκετους φιλους ( GBL, GR12, fireman, wini ) εδω και πολυ καιρο οσο μας επετρεπαν οι ελευθερες ωρες μας διοτι ολοι μας ειμαστε οικογενοιαρχες και με παιδια (σε μερικους τα φερνει τωρα ο γλαρος).
4 Καθως είμαστε ανυσηχα πνευματα προσπαθουμε να συνδεσουμε στην παρεα μας καθε ενδιαφερόμενο
που για Hobby και ΜΟΝΟ! θα ηθελε να ασχοληθει και να πειραματιστεί.
5 Οσο αναφορά για καποια σχολια και καποιες αποριες που ειπωθηκαν σχετικα με τον κομβο
(ισχυς του ap συνθηκες εκπομπης και τοπολογιας ) ολα αυτα αναφερονται αναλυτικα στη node.db
εμεις τα υπευνθιμιζουμε΄ DLINK 900+ STELLA OMNI 7 DB και ισχυς DLINK 15 DB και ολα αυτα σε υψος 25 μετρων (πολυκατοικια και τελεια οπτικη επαφη με Μενιδι).
6 Δεν εχουμε εγγυηθει σε κανεναν και ουδεμια φορα οτι θα αποτελεσουμε ενα σωστο back του AWMN , παρολο που εχουν γινει πολλες αγορες σε υλικο για αυτην την δουλεια και πολλες προσπαθειες απο αρκετα σημεια χωρις εως τωρα θετικο αποτελεσμα , (δεν εχουμε απαγορευσει σε κανεναν φυσικα να το κανει αυτος για εμας). 
7 Σε καποια προσπαθεια με τον sotiri δεν μπορεσε το link να μεινη σε λειτουργια στο συγγεκριμενο σημειο (προσορινο) , δε δικαιολογω την επιθετικοτητα απο μεριας του sotiri διοτι δεν διεθεσε απο την μερια του καποιο υλικο ιδιαιτερα για εμας (εμεις client και εκεινος ενα accent point κοινοχρηστο σε λειτουργiα ).
8 στο ενα ap που βρισκετε σε λειτουργια λειτουργει dhcp server δινοντας 20 ip σε οποιον θελει να συνδεθει.
9 ζηταμε συγνωμη εαν δεν εχουμε προλαβει λογο φορτου εργασιας κ.τ.λ να απαντησουμε σε καποιο
φιλο.

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ RADIOLAN,LOK,EPIA21,GR12,FIREMAN,WINI


Υ.Γ 
RADIOLAN [email protected]
LOK [email protected] [/b]

----------


## papashark

Radiolan, παρότι γράφεις μία στο τόσο, είσαι περισσότερο επιθετικός, και λες πράγματα που δεν θα έπρεπε.

Τι να σου πω για την αλληλοβοήθεια και την μεταφορά τεχνογνωσίας ? Που είχατε εσείς λόγο δουλειάς και την δώσατε στην περιοχή σας ? 

Εμείς τι κάνουμε εδώ πέρα ? Εσείς από που μάθατε τα πρώτα ? Ποιός σας βοήθησε να πάρετε τα πρώτα πράγματα ?

Αυτό το "αφιλοκερδώς" με μεγάλα γράμματα με ενοχλεί. Όποιος είναι εδώ προσφέρει τις γνώσεις του αφιλοκερδώς, και μάλιστα σε δημόσια γραφή, να μπορεί να τα διαβάσει όποιος θέλει. Ηοbby κάνουμε όλοι στο awmn...

Όσο αναφορά για την ισχύ, αυτό που περιέγραψες από μόνο του εκπέμπει με παράνομη ισχύ......

Το πρόβλημα του Σωτήρη μαζί σας, είναι ότι παρότι προσέφερε τον εξοπλισμό του για να συνδεθείτε (ναι το έβαλε εκεί για εσάς, όπως κάνουμε όλοι χωρίς να χτυπάμε κάτι στον άλλο, κανέναν μας δεν του χάρισαν τον εξοπλισμό, όλοι μόνοι μας τον βάλαμε), όμως δεν κάνατε κανένα βήμα από εκεί και πέρα.

Συνδέθηκε ένα άτομο και μόνο με τον sotiri και οι υπόλοιποι δεν πέρασαν απλά γιατί δεν στείλατε μια ρημαδοαίτηση και να φτιάξετε τις IPs σας.

Αντιθέτως, όταν σας γκρίνιαξε ο sotiris που είχατε φάει πάνω από ένα μήνα να κάνετε αίτηση και εάν δεν προχωρήσετε δεν θα κρατήσει το interface του για έναν άνθρωπο μόνο (βλέπετε τον εξοπλισμό που είχε πληρώσει από την τσέπη του και αυτός, τον προσέφερε για ΒΒ, για να εξυπηρετήσει το σύνολο και όχι ένα άτομο), εσείς κατεβάσατε το λινκ και το σβήσατε και από την nodedb (!).....

Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος γύρω σας που τον ενδιαφέρει να συνδεθεί με το awmn και όχι απλά με την παρέα σας. Εάν δεν έχετε σκοπό να "παίξετε" σωστά (γιατί εμείς είμαστε επαγγελματίες ερασιτέχνες και όχι ερασιτέχνες επαγγελματίες), καλύτερα να το πείτε στον κόσμο να μην περιμένει από εσάς χωρίς λόγο.

Φοβάμαι ότι η απουσία σας από το φόρουμ σας δεν σας έχει βοηθήσει ούτε να γνωρίσετε και να καταλάβετε το ήθος του awmn, ούτε τις τακτικές του και των μελών του, αλλά ούτε και το τι μπορεί και κάνει και προσφέρει το awmn σήμερα.

Φυσικά ο καθένας μας συμμετάσχει εδώ πέρα γιατί τον ευχαριστεί, εάν εσάς δεν σας ευχαριστεί, αυτό δεν είναι κατακριτέο, αλλά του εναντίων ευπρόσδεκτο. Όμως σας επαναλαμβάνω, υπάρχει κόσμος που δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς περιμένει από εσάς, και εσείς όχι μόνο δεν τον "βοηθάτε" αλλά φοβάμαι ότι ούτε καν τους απαντάτε.....

Φιλικά
Πάνος

----------


## sotiris

radiolan
δεν θα πω τιποτα για τα αλλα που γραφεις,ειδικα για το Α Φ Ι Λ Ο Κ Ε Ρ Δ Ω Σ, αληθεια απο περιεργεια ποσο χρεωνεις την ωρα?

θα σου απαντησω μονο στο σημειο που αναφερεσαι σε μενα.
εαν κανεις τον κοπο να σπαταλησεις λιγο απο τον χρονο σου για να δεις μεσα απο τα γραφομενα στο φορουμ την προσπαθεια να βγει το Μενιδι στο υπολοιπο ΒΒ,θα καταλαβεις και εσυ οτι το interface αυτο το εστησα απο τον Αυγουστο μονο για εσας,την ευρυτερη περιοχη του Μενιδιου.
θα καταλαβεις οτι εγινε μια προσπαθεια να κλεισει ο κυκλος του ΒΒ μεσω εσας,εαν φυσικα το θελατε.

θελω να ξερω που διεκρινες επιθετικοτητα στην σταση μου ή στην συμπεριφορα μου απεναντι σας.

αγορασα απο τον καλυτερο εξοπλισμο και τον εστρεψα σε εσας,γιατι θεωρησα σημαντικο να βγει η περιοχη σας στο ΒΒ.(μπορουσα καλλιστα να τον στρεψω προς κηφισια-ερυθραια,οπως μου ζητηθηκε, και να εχουν ηδη βγει στο ΒΒ εκεινες οι περιοχες)

εκανα συνεχως προσπαθειες να βγειτε στο ΒΒ,μιλωντας σε ενα σωρο ατομα εδω μεσα για να στραφει η προσοχη του ΑΜΔΑ στο μενιδι.

το λινκ τελευταια,πριν απο το αναιτιο και ξαφνικο κοψιμο απο την πλευρα σας ειχε φτιαξει και επαιζε ικανοποιητικα για την αποσταση,και τον εξοπλισμο (200+kb/s).Μαλιστα εγινε με προσβλητικο για μενα τροπο,κατα την διαρκεια συζητησης στο dc με τον epia21 και προσπαθωντας να τον πεισω να στειλει την αιτηση για μονιμες ΙΡ και να φτιαξετε τα dlink για να γινουν νομιμα,απλως βγηκε απο το hub,κατεβασε το λινκ και εσβυσε την εγγραφη απο το Nodedb.
μπορουσες απο την αρχη να μας πεις οτι δεν σας ενδιαφερει να συνδεθειτε στο ΑΜΔΑ,οτι σας αρκει να ειστε σε full ισχυ και 22Mbps,και θα ειχαμε γλυτωσει ενα σωρο ατομα τον χρονο μας που τον διαθετουμε αφιλοκερδως.

τελος παντων η πραγματικοτητα ειναι αυτη οπως εχει διαμορφωθει τωρα και ηδη σχεδιαζουμε την παρακαμψη σας,ωστε να συνδεθουνε ατομα που ενδιαφερονται για το δικτυο και δυστυχως βλεπουν μονο προς Μενιδι,ειναι θεμα χρονου.

και κατι ασχετο αλλα επειδη αναφερθηκα παραπανω σε αυτο...
απο βδομαδα παραλαμβανω ενα cisco aironet 350 wireless bridge,και μολις παρω και το πιατο απο τον Στελιο θα το στρεψω προς Ερυθραια,ωστε με το λινκ με τον Γιωργο να βγαλουμε τους (υπερ)βορειους στο ΒΒ.

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Παιδια τα πραγματα ειναι απλα 
> Καποιοι ειναι συνδεμενοι εδω και μερικους μηνες και νομιζουν οτι τα ξερουν ολα μεσα σε λιγο
> διαστημα


Ναι το καταλάβαμε πολοί εδω μέσα αυτό...ούτε που πάνε τα 4 δεν ξέρουν μερικοί...




> Ενημερωτικα αναφερουμε τα εξηs για να διασαφηνιστουν καποια πραγματα
> 
> 1 ο κομβος lok και οι υπολοιποι στην παρεα epi kαι radioland ξεκινησαμε εδω και ενα μιση 
> χρονο με απειρες δοκιμες και με αποτελεσματα θαυμασια .


Κοίτα προσωπικά εγώ πιάνω τον loc με τέλειο σήμα απο την πεντέλη σου λέει κάτι αυτό; Εαν είναι να ρίξω 4W για να κάνω και εγώ Link στα 200 μέτρα θα πέζω θαυμάσια και δεν θα πέζει κανένας άλλος γύρω μου...




> 2 Οι γνωσεις που υπαρχουν (λογω) εργασιας μας επετρεψε να ξανοιχτουμε και να μεταφερουμε τις γνωσεις μας (Α Φ Ι Λ Ο Κ Ε Ρ Δ Ω Σ) και σε αλλους φιλους του AWMN.


Τουλάχιστον κρατήστε τις για εσας γιατί εάν είναι να δίνετε τέτοιο παράδειγμα σε όποιον συνδέεται μαζί σας..κλάφτα χαράλαμπε(dlink,omni...έχεις μείνει στην φάση που ήταν το δύκτιο 1,1.5 χρόνο πρίν...ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΜΕ)




> 4 Καθως είμαστε ανυσηχα πνευματα προσπαθουμε να συνδεσουμε στην παρεα μας καθε ενδιαφερόμενο
> που για Hobby και ΜΟΝΟ! θα ηθελε να ασχοληθει και να πειραματιστεί.


Το να πειραματιστεί και να κάνει το hobby του σημαίνει να ψάχνει συνέχεια,να διαβάζει,να αλλάζει τις διατάξεις του και γενικα να προσπαθεί για κάτι καλύτερο όσον αφορά την μπάντα αλλά και οτιδήποτε άλλο θέλει να αποκομοίσει απο την ενασχόληση του.Σε καμία περίπτωση να μην ξεσκίζει οτιδήποτε κυκλοφορεί "γύρω" του... Πειραματισμό δεν νομίζω να έχει δέι κανείς γενικότερα απο τα μέλη σας...εκτός εάν νομίζεις πως πειραματισμός είναι να ρίξω 30db και να κάνω ένα link...

----------


## HiTEC

Υπάρχει μια διαμάχη που ούτε καταλαβαίνω ούτε θα πάρω μέρος σε αυτήν…


Μόλις λύσω το πρόβλημα οπτικής στην ταράτσα μου θα σας το πω μήπως τελικά μας πιάσει κάποιος του AWMN για να μπούμε και εμείς στο δίκτυο επιτέλους…

----------


## radiolan

Αρχίζοντας και μένοντας μόνο σε αυτό… για αρχή βλέπω αρκετούς να απαντούν στο πρόσωπο μου, το κείμενο αποτελεί γνώμες όλων τον φύλλων στην παρέα και συνυπογράφονται [ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ RADIOLAN,LOK,EPIA21,GR12,FIREMAN,WINI ] απλά στάλθηκε από τον λογαριασμό μου σαν radiolan εμένα.
Δεν σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ σε όλα 100%. Απολητα.! 
Προσωπικά δεν θα πάρω μέρος στην διαμάχη το εάν τα έβαλε ο sotiris για εμάς η όχι γιατί δεν είχα καμία επικοινωνία εγώ μαζί του ούτε τον ξέρω ούτε με ξέρει ,
Αλλά αποτι έχω καταλάβει μπήκε γενικός για το Μενίδι. 
Τέλος όντως έχω να μπω πoλu καιρό μέσα γιατί όπως αναφέραμε και στην επιστολή δεν υπάρχει πολύς χρόνος . (εγώ προσωπικά τα υλικά για το back τα έχω αγοράσει εδώ και έναν χρόνο αλλά κοιμούνται ακόμα στην αποθήκη ).
Δεν θα συνεχίσω το κους κους γιαυτο το θέμα , ούτε θα πάρω μετρητής αυτά που αναφέρεις
Παναγιώτη εσύ για εμένα, γιατί νομίζω ότι έχεις ξεχάσει ότι γνωριζόμαστε από την αρχή του awmn…..!
Εγώ από αυτό ξεκίνησα και αυτό υπηρετώ οπός νομίζω εγώ καλύτερα αυτή και μόνο αυτή την ιδέα το AWMN , το ελεύθερο δίκτυο .
(το παρών έχει συνταχτεί μόνο από εμένα ! και αφορά προσωπικές μου και μόνο εκτιμήσεις!)



φιλικά
Radiolan

----------


## papashark

Δεν το έχω ξεχάσει καθόλου, για αυτό το λέω....

Πάντως είμαι με την αίσθηση ότι έχετε παραμήνει 10-12 μήνες πίσω, κοινώς λίγο μετά αφού πήρατε τις κεραίες.....

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Δεν το έχω ξεχάσει καθόλου, για αυτό το λέω....
> 
> Πάντως είμαι με την αίσθηση ότι έχετε παραμήνει 10-12 μήνες πίσω, κοινώς λίγο μετά αφού πήρατε τις κεραίες.....





> ...γιατί εάν είναι να δίνετε τέτοιο παράδειγμα σε όποιον συνδέεται μαζί σας..κλάφτα χαράλαμπε(dlink,omni...έχεις μείνει στην φάση που ήταν το δύκτιο 1,1.5 χρόνο πρίν...ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΜΕ)


Για να το λένε αρκετοί εδωμέσα, νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να το ξανασκευτείτε λιγουλάκι...

----------


## tyfeonas

σας παρακαλω ριξτε μια ματια εδω !

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=47768#47768

----------


## EPIA21

Καταρχας θα ηθελα να σσς συνχαρω για τον υπερβαλοντα ζηλο που δειξατε κατα την
αποχη μου για να"φατε"καποια ατομα που δεν εχουν τον χρονο που εχουν καποιοι
αλλοι για να γραφουν στο forum σας.θα απαντησω στiς πραγματικα κακοηθεις 
αποψεις σας που αφορουν το ατομο μου και αφου δω της απαντησεις σας θα απο-
χορισω απο to AWMN χωρις καμοια αλλη συμετοχη στην συζητηση εκτος αν υπαρχουν
προσβλητικα σχολια σαν αυτα που ειδα απο καποια ατομα.
1)το θεμα τον ip που στην κυριολεξια φαγωθηκατε να παρουμε σαν περιοχη απαντω
τα εξεις:
Για τον Κυριο Σωτηρη που προσβληθηκε τοσο πολυ απο την σταση μου πρεπει να 
ξερει οπως και ολοι οσοι διαβαζουν αυτο το topic οτι πρεπει να ασχολητε πιο
πολυ με την τεχνικη πλευρα του AWMN και οχι με την γραφειοκατικη και διοικητικη
πλευρα του αν θελει να μαθει να φτιαχνει σωστα links.Ενω του ειχα εξηγηση
επανελημενος την κατασταση που ημουνα(δεν ειχα χρονο λογο προσωπικων αιτιων),
επεμενε εντονα περι "νομιμων" πλαισιων για τα links που ειχα και τον "φτωχο"
εξοπλισμο που διεθετα εγω και οι υπολοιποι της περιοχης και γιατι ενω μας ειχε
"διαθεση" τον "ακριβο" εξολισμο του δεν περναμε τις"ρημαδοip" μας.Λοιπον θα 
πρεπει να ξερεις Κυριε Σωτηρη οτι εφοσον δειχνεις τοσο υπερβαλοντα ζηλο για
την "νομιμη" ισχυ και τον "θορυβο" που σου προκαλουμε οι κομβοι τις περιοχης
τον ΑΧΑΡΝΩΝ ρωτα το τεχνικο τμημα που εχει το AWMN εφοσον δεν ακουσες λεξη
απο αυτα που σου ειπα περι κατευθεινομενης εκπομπης που εκπεμπουμε ολοι,και
ποσο θορυβο προκαλουσα εγω με 7 μοιρες γωνια και ποσο εσυ με 70 μοιρες περιμε
νοντας να κανουμε και backbone link ενω ειχες ap και εγω client και ηθελες να
παιζουμε και "νομιμα" με 1mw!!!! στα 7km(ελεος).πρωτα λοιπον φτιαχεις τα links
με σωστο!! και οχι ακριβο εξοπλισμο και μετα εφοσον και μπορω θα επερνα τις
ips.Δεν θα επετρτεπα ποτε σε μενα να διαθεσω τον χρονο για που εχω για 
προσωπικες δραστηριοτητες για να ασχοληθω με ενα χομπη και να εξεπηρετηθουν
καποιοι καινουργοι clients η καποιοι με τα ip-phones!.Οσο για την 
διακοπη στο dc Κυριε Σωτηρη εγινε απο το δικτυο και οχι απο μενα και σε
εκοψα απο το link εχοντας την τελευταια προταση που μου ειπες
"με dlink stella kai windows δεν κανεις και πολλα πραγματα",εσυ αληθεια 
τι δουλευεις?.Για το θεμa της παρακαμψης μας αφου εχεις τοση 
διοικιτικη εξουσια στον συλλογο σας ειμαι προθυμος να αφαιρεσω τον
κομβο μου ωστε οχι μονο να με παρακαμψης αλλα κυριολεκτικα να με "διαπερασεις"
κιολας.Και αν θελεις να εχεις σωστη συνεργασια με ολους να κοψεις το 
υπεροπτικο υφος που διαθετεις.
Για τον Κυριο papashark τωρα κατι Θελει να πει αλλα δεν εχει λογια να το
εκφρασει.θα ειμαι οσο πισω γουσταρω και εφοσον ειστε τοσο πολυ "γρηγοροι"
και προχωρατε με τοσο τρελα "BOGOMIPS"ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗΤΕ αυτους που δεν
εχουν καποιο χρονο λογο καποιας προβληματικης περιοδου και μετα γραφτε
στο forum σας.
Και για τον Κυριο hdkiller μας ξερεις και απο χθες βλεπω."copy και paste"
πανω στα λογια των αλλων μπορω να κανω και εγω αλλα τουλαχιστων θα προσεχα
τι θα σχολιαζα.Πες μας και μια εντελως δικη σου γνωμη!!.(4w=4000mw ,κανε 
και τους υπολογισμους με την καραια 7db..,coolare,clients και περιοχες ενωνουμε
δεν επικοινωνουμε σε συχνοτητες VHF-UHF ουτε κανουμε μικροκυματικη επικοινωνια
με το mars orbiter στον ΑΡΗ!!.

2)Για του υπολοιπους clients σιγουρα θα βρουν αλλο δρομο απο μενα για το ΑWMN 
και να μην το βαλουν κατω εφοσον εχουν το χρονο και την διαθεση να προχωρισουν.
(Εαν δεν τους την χαλασετε ΕΣΕΙΣ!!).

3)Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη μου αποψη και δεν αφορα κανεναν αλλο
απο την περιοχη του μενιδιου.Οι 2 μου κομβοι θα αφαιρεθουν απο την nodedb,
ειναι καθαρο δικαιωμα μου πιστευω.Ο λογος ειναι οτι δεν με αντιπροσωπευει 
το AWMN σαν ελευθερο δικτυο με μερικα απο τα ατομα που διαθετει.

Ευχαριστω
Δημητρης 
Ηλεκτρονικος-ραδιοτεχνιτης<
^(μην το παρεξηγησετε και αυτο)

----------


## xaotikos

> 1)πρωτα λοιπον φτιαχεις τα links
> με σωστο!! και οχι ακριβο εξοπλισμο και μετα εφοσον και μπορω θα επερνα τις
> ips.Δεν θα επετρτεπα ποτε σε μενα να διαθεσω τον χρονο για που εχω για 
> προσωπικες δραστηριοτητες για να ασχοληθω με ενα χομπη και να εξεπηρετηθουν
> καποιοι καινουργοι clients η καποιοι με τα ip-phones
> 
> 2)"με dlink stella kai windows δεν κανεις και πολλα πραγματα",εσυ αληθεια 
> τι δουλευεις?.
> 
> ...


1)Αν θέλεις να συνυπάρχεις σε μια ομάδα προσπαθείς (και οφείλεις αρκετές φορές) να τα κάνεις όλα. Και σωστά links και σωστό routing...Αν δεν έχεις χρόνο (που το έχουν αναφέρει πολλοί εδω μέσα και έχει γίνει απολύτως σεβαστό) απλά το λες.

Φυσικά και δίνεις όσο χρόνο θέλεις και όποτε θέλεις αλλά αν νομίζεις ότι εξυπηρετούνται κάποιοι εις βάρος σου τότε απλά μην το κάνεις. Μην δηλώνεις εθελοντής σε κάτι που σου φαίνεται αγγαρεία!

2)Ε δεν κάνεις πως να το κάνουμε...δυστυχώς η stella δεν εκπέμπει σε 7 μοίρες οπότε δεν μπορείς να επικαλεστείς την κατευθυντικότητά της...

3) Φυσικά και ότι γουστάρεις κάνεις, κανείς δεν σε εμποδίζει. Όμως εδώ προσπαθούμε (όσο μπορούμε τουλάχιστον...αφιλοκερδώς πάντα) να είμαστε κάπως οργανωμένοι και να παίζουμε σωστά αλλά πάνω από όλα φιλικά. Όταν εσύ κάνεις ότι γουστάρεις (δηλαδή μας γράφεις κανονικά) φυσικό επακόλουθο είναι και οι άλλοι να κάνουν ότι γουστάρουν (και να σε γράφουν παρομοίος)

Αυτα τα 3 σημεία στο μύνημά σου εμένα προσωπικά μου αρκουν σαν απάντηση. Ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του, κάνει τις επιλογές του και παίρνει τον δρόμο του. Αν δεν σε ικανοποιεί το AWMN, δεν σε πιέζει κανένας να ασχοληθείς με αυτό και φυσικά είναι μια απολύτως κατανοητή επιλογή να μην ασχοληθείς άλλο.

Χωρις παρεξήγηση και χωρίς καθόλου διάθεση για flames. Την άποψή του λέει ο καθένας από τη σκοπιά που βλέπει τα πράγματα (και ίσως εγώ να είμαι απέξω αλλά forum είναι...).

----------


## sotiris

Δημήτρη ,αρχικά χαίρομαι που μετά από εβδομάδες έρχεσαι σε επικοινωνία..
Όπως ξέρεις παρακολουθώντας (πιθανόν) την πορεία των ποστ εδώ μέσα από τον Αύγουστο μήνα, ότι τα αρχικά σχέδια ήταν να βάλουμε την ευρύτερη περιοχή σας στο δίκτυο. 
Για αυτό τον λόγο αρχικά αγόρασα πρόσθετο εξοπλισμό (misco 350 στα 20mW, sector 18αρα, 15m καλωδιο) για να βγάλω μια sector προς την κατεύθυνση σας μήπως και μπει κάποιος client στο ΑΡ. Κάποια στιγμή έστησες ένα interface (που όπως μου είπες ήταν dlink-nohack , stella 17αρα),και κάναμε την σύνδεση. Από ότι μου είχες πει είχες λινκ με την Omni του lok και επομένως το μόνο που έμενε για να βγει όλη η περιοχή σας, έστω και έτσι στο δίκτυο, ήταν να πάρετε ΙΡ, πράγμα που συνειδητά απέφευγες.

Όσο για τον χρόνο σου είναι σαφές πλέον ότι δεν τον διαθέτεις αφιλοκερδώς, ειδικά για να εξυπηρετηθούν κάποιοι νέοι client σε σας.

Η διακοπή στο dc έγινε μια μέρα και πέρασαν πολλές ακόμα χωρίς να υπάρχει καμιά επικοινωνία από σένα. Είχες όλα μου τα τηλέφωνα, email κλπ.

Διοικητική εξουσία δεν έχω καθόλου, ένα απλό μέλος ενός δικτύου είμαι, απλώς εγώ ίσως έχω μάθει να ακούω οδηγίες από τους εμπειρότερους και από ανθρώπους που έχουν ξοδέψει ατέλειωτες ώρες δοκιμών για να κατασταλάξουν σε μια πρόταση εξοπλισμού. Από την στιγμή που εσύ δεν θέλησες να συνδεθείς η δική μου λογική λέει να προσπαθήσω να βρω άλλο δρόμο εκτός από εσάς.
Εσείς μπορείτε ανενόχλητοι ακόμα να έχετε το γρηγορότερο δίκτυο και το μακρύτερο λινκ, και φυσικά να πιάνεις τον λοκ όπου και να βρίσκεσαι στην Αθήνα.

Εάν θέλεις να σβήσεις την καταχώρηση σου από την nodedb , (ή να καταργήσεις το Interface), κάντο, δική σου είναι όχι δική μου. Απλώς συμβουλευτικά και μόνο να έχετε το νου σας εκεί γύρω από το Ολυμπιακό χωριό μετά το Πάσχα, για να μην βρεθείτε ξαφνικά σε πολύ άσχημη θέση.


Σωτήρης Σωτηρίου
Ηλ/γος Μηχανικός

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> ...πλευρα του αν θελει να μαθει να φτιαχνει σωστα links.


  ::   ::   ::  ειλικρινά όσοι το είδαν αυτό πρέπει να έχουν ξεκαρδιστεί στα γέλια. Εδώ τα σωστά links ...έλεος, όλο το λεκανοπέδιο σας κράζει για τα links σας, δεν πρόκειται να αναφέρω κάτι σε αυτό γιατί είναι περιττό.




> ...αυτα που σου ειπα περι κατευθεινομενης εκπομπης που εκπεμπουμε ολοι,και
> ποσο θορυβο προκαλουσα εγω με 7 μοιρες γωνια 
> και ηθελες να
> παιζουμε και "νομιμα" με 1mw!!!! στα 7km(ελεος).


Δώσε και από εδώ καμία από αυτές τις super κατευθυντικές κεραίες με τις 7 μοίρες γιατί ούτε με πιάτο δεν έχεις τόσο μικρό εύρος...Η μήπως παίζετε με laser;




> Και για τον Κυριο hdkiller μας ξερεις και απο χθες βλεπω...


Σας ξέρω πολύ καλά από την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή που βγάλατε τα links σας στο αερα..Η βρώμα(θόρυβος) ανέβηκε κατακόρυφα...




> ...πάνω στα λογια των αλλων μπορω να κανω και εγω αλλα τουλαχιστων θα προσεχα
> τι θα σχολιαζα.Πες μας και μια εντελως δικη σου γνωμη!!.(4w=4000mw ,κανε 
> και τους υπολογισμους με την καραια 7db..,coolare,clients και περιοχες ενωνουμε
> δεν επικοινωνουμε σε συχνοτητες VHF-UHF ουτε κανουμε μικροκυματικη επικοινωνια
> με το mars orbiter στον ΑΡΗ!!.


Και εγώ το ίδιο κάνω clients και περιοχές ενώνω ΧΩΡΙΣ να δημιουργώ κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα σε κανένα επίπεδο της επικοινωνίας...Μα αυτό είναι RF,μα είναι routing,μα οτιδήποτε...Όσο για την γνώμη μου άστη σε αυτούς που τους είναι χρήσιμη εδω μέσα μιας και εσένα δεν σε βοηθά σε κάτι.Τέλος πάντων το θέμα απο εμένα έχει λήξει και δεν πρόκειται να το συνεχίσω μιας και σας έχω καταλάβει...Κλασικός ξερόλας, max την ισχύ της εξόδου(συνεχίζω να επιμένω πως 100mW EIRP(οπ καινούργια λέξη ::  δεν έχετε ούτε σέ ένα links σας),στα @@ μας η μπάντα-εγώ με τα φιλαράκια μου να παίζω μωρέ-και άγιος ο θεός...Ειλικρινά έχεις φανταστεί εάν με αυτή την σταρχιδιστική στάση που υιοθετείτε την είχαν όλοι εδώ μέσα τι θα συνέβαινε; Ευτυχώς όμως το AWMN ζει επειδή ακριβώς ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν τέτοια άτομα στους κόλπους του.

----------


## EPIA21

Βλεπω Σωτηρη μιας και απαντησες ,οτι καταλαβες για αλλη μια φορα 
τα μισα απο οσα εγραψα.Μεχρι λοιπον να τα καταλαβεις ολα και για
να μην παρεξηγηθω,υπαρχουν και αλλες υποχρεωσεις που εχουν οι
ανθρωποι στην ζωη τους εκτος απο τα χρηματα που τοσο σου αρεση
να αναφερεις(υπονοοντας ισως το AWMN το εχω για επαγγελμα?)
δεν ξερω.Το ποσο εχω βοηθησει στην ιδεα του δικτυου εστω στην περιοχη 
μου το ξερουν και καποτε θα το μαθεις πολυ καλα ολοι στο μενιδη.Τα τηλεφωνα μου τα ειχες και εσυ αν θες να το παρουμε με την λογικη σου
και δεν εισαι και το κεντρο του κοσμου ωστε ολοι να επικοινονουν με σενα.
Το αν απεφυγα συνειδητα την εκδοση τον ips αν εχεις καταλαβη μεχρι τωρα τι εννοω δεν θα το ξαναθεσεις θεμα.εχω ηδη βγαλη την καταχωριση
μου απο την nodedb και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με αυτο (σχετικα με το ολυμπιακο χωριο) Σωτηρη μιας και δεν
με ενδιαφερη.Εσας που σας ενδιαφερη μαλλον εσεις θα εχετε προβλημα.
Εγραψες παλι τον εξοπλισμο σου ο οποιος επιβεβαιωνη αλλη μια φορα το λαθος σου.(σου ειχα εξηγηση οτι το link μου ηταν προσωρινο)
Τελος επιδη θελω να τελιωνω με αυτα μαθετε πρωτα να σεβεστε την ζωη
τον αλλων ανθωπων και μετα φτιαχτε τα δικτυα τα οποια κατω απο τα 0 και 1 δικτυωνουν τους ιδιους τους ανθρωπους.Επισης (μιας και φευγω και το εκφραζω σαν παραπονο)εχω δει απο τις συζητησεις σας(οσες προλαβα)
οτι δεν πλησιαζετε καποια ατομα που δεν ξερουν φτανοντας στο σημειο
να κανεται και πλακα μαζι τους.Βεβαια τιποτα δεν ειναι τελειο αλλα
απλα το αναφερω για να το δειτε.Ξεροντας περιπου το υφος τον απαντησεων σας δεν ξαναπερνω μερος στην συζητηση,ευχαριστο τα ατομα που βοηθησαν και ευχομαι το AWMN σαν ιδεα να παει καλα

ευχαριστω

----------


## EPIA21

Εσυ hdkiller μαθε πρωτα να μιλας γιατι το επιπεδο σου ειναι μονο
για ενα καλο βρισιδακι.φιλακια γειααα!!

----------


## sotiris

εγω δεν υπονοω τιποτα περα απο την δηλωση του radiolan που προσυπεγραψες που μιλαει για "αφιλοκερδως" και ξεφτιλιστικατε σε ολη την Αθηνα.

για το ολυμπιακο χωριο ,μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εννοω , δεν εννοω οτι θα καλυψετε το ολυμπιακο χωριο εσεις με wifi,αλλα λογω του ολυμπιακου χωριου θα αντιμετωπισετε προβληματα υπαρξης σαν δικτυο και αυτο σε συντομο διαστημα.

εγω μπορει να μην καταλαβαινω αρκετα,λογω μικροτερης εμπειριας απο σενα στα ασυρματα,και συγνωμη για αυτο εαν σε κουραζω,αλλα σκεψου να σε ειχα παρει σαν παραδειγμα τι θα γινοτανε...

καλη πορεια απο εδω και μπρος, τηρωντας το "μακρυα και αγαπημενοι"

----------


## papashark

> .... και αφου δω της απαντησεις σας θα αποχορισω απο to AWMN χωρις καμοια αλλη συμετοχη στην συζητηση εκτος αν υπαρχουν
> προσβλητικα σχολια σαν αυτα που ειδα απο καποια ατομα.


Με 13 μηνύματα μέσα σε μισό χρόνο (και τα 3 τα έκανες τώρα), δεν θα έλεγα ότι συμμετέχεις στο φόρουμ..... Κάτι σαν leecher πληροφοριών μου φέρνει...... Ειδικά αφού λες ότι θα διαβάζεις (για να μαθαίνεις) αλλά δεν θα γράφεις (σιγά μην μοιραστείς αφιλοκερδώς τις γνώσεις σου μαζί μας....




> Δεν θα επετρτεπα ποτε σε μενα να διαθεσω τον χρονο για που εχω για προσωπικες δραστηριοτητες για να ασχοληθω με ενα χομπη και να εξεπηρετηθουνκαποιοι καινουργοι clients η καποιοι με τα ip-phones!.


Εάν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μια γαμωαίτηση, πες το στον άλλο να μην περιμένει κάτι από εσένα.
Εάν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει ο κόσμος που θα περάσει από εσένα, το λες από την αρχή και δεν τρώει ένα μήνα ο άλλος να σε κυνηγάει.

Όσο αναφορά για τα περί τεχνικά, έχετε τον συνδιασμό που σκοτώνει "dlink και stella", όταν σπαταλήσετε λίγο χρόνο να διαβάσετε γιατί τις πετάμε τις stelles στα σκουπίδια, τότε ίσως καταλάβετε και τι λέτε......

----------


## lazy

Όπως και να’χει χαμένοι είμαστε. Ας ξεχάσουμε ότι δεν έχω να βγω από αλλού. Ήδη υπάρχει κόμβος και μάλλον συνεταιρικά – όπως είχα προτείνει σε εσάς – θα στηθεί και άλλος ενδιάμεσα. Όταν όμως χανονται/σπαταλωνται τέτοιες γνώσεις για μικρό-παρεξηγήσεις γιατί οι μεν δεν περίμεναν , οι δε δεν είχαν μεγαλύτερο στομάχι , ε τότε αυτό είναι πολύ άσχημο. Το σίγουρο είναι ένα: υπάρχουν κινήσεις κατά καιρούς οι οποίες θυμίζουν το στυλ «τώρα εγώ μπήκα άσε τους άλλους να βουρλίζονται» αλλά αυτό ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν είναι από τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα. Εσείς από το Μενίδι έχετε αφιερώσει και λίγο χρόνο σε εμένα και ειδικά εσύ Δημήτρη ψάχνοντας να βρείτε αν έπεσα και που. Αυτό δείχνει τον καλό σκοπό σας


Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι και ελπίζω να αναθεώρησης

Γιώργος Γκούφας aka Lazy
Sys & Network Admin

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Εσυ hdkiller μαθε πρωτα να μιλας γιατι το επιπεδο σου ειναι μονο
> για ενα καλο βρισιδακι.φιλακια γειααα!!


Κλασικός τύπος καφενείου ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΣΕΙΣ ΜΩΡΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ...Ρε συ το επίπεδο μου το κρατάω για μένα και δεν το κάνω βιτρίνα όπως εσύ...Τέλος πάντων μάθε να ακούς και λιγάκι στην ζωή σου, απαντήσεις του τύπου δεν μιλάω μαζί σου κλπ τις λέω και εγώ. Τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση έχεις μάθει τι σημαίνει; Σου έθεσα 4-5 πραγματάκια στα προηγούμενα post(καλά το ξέρω πως και αυτό τσάμπα θα πάει...) απάντα σε αυτά και μετά βρίσε όσο θές. 
*Θέμα θορύβου(απο την στιγμή που σηκώσατε τα link σας,Θέμα ισχύος(συνδέομαι στον Loc απο Πεντέλη!!),Πως στο καλό έχετε κεραίες με τόσο μικρό εύρος όταν πιάτα ακόμη και στους 5G δεν έχουν τόσο μικρό άνοιγμα;*...Μπορείς να δώσεις μια απάντηση και να αφήσεις τους κλασικούς εντυπωσιασμούς με το εγώ έχω επίπεδο κλπ κλπ..Εντάξει όλοι έχουΝε εδωμέσα. Στο είπα και παραπάνω το δίκτυο αυτό προχωράει γιατί δεν υπάρχουν ξερόλες και άτομα που κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους...

----------


## Pater_Familias

Θα συμπληρώσω πως οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνουν την φιλοσοφία της "οικονομίας" watt γιατι εχουν συνηθίσει σε πολλά watt στην μπάντα των CB. Αυτή είναι μια ταπεινή γνώμη ενώς ανθρώπου που δεν έχει σχέση με το χώρο ούτε την τεχνογνωσία, αλλά είναι με την αντίληψη πως οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες νιάζονταν μόνο το πως θα πάνε πιο μακρυά.

----------


## papashark

Μπα, μην το λες pater_familias....

Οι καλοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες κοντραριζόντουσαν για το πως θα πάνε ποιό μακριά με τα κλιγότερο δυνατόν Watt.....

----------


## radiolan

Με τα λύπης μου βλέπω πως μερικοί θέλουν να συνεχίσουν…. Ανέφερα πριν από 2 μέρες ότι δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο, δικαιολόγησα ότι δεν υπάρχει πολύς χρόνος , ότι υπάρχουν οικογένειες και παιδία αλλά τίποτα , διαστρεβλώνονται κουβέντες ,
Φράσης, παρανοούνται. Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως για ποιων λόγο , ο ένας λέει το κοντό του και άλλος το μάκρη του…..
Ο Hdkiller κάνει εδώ και μέρες τον παπαγαλo ,για ποιο λόγο όμως τι δουλεία έχει με την περιοχή του Μενιδίου αφού μένει όπως λέει στην Πεντέλη?? ,έχει φαγωθεί με το AP του lok εκπέμπει στη χαμηλότερη ρύθμιση στο 10% τις ισχύς του , η κεραία είναι omni 7Db , και για το λόγο του αληθές με remote τον windows μπορώ να σε βγάλω να το επιβεβαιώσεις εσύ η όποιος άπιστος Θωμάς άλλος υπάρχει, μέσο ιντερνετ αλλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα δημοσιεύσω το θέμα εδώ !!.
Κάπως παρόμοια κινείται και ο papashark με μορφή ειρωνείας και αυτός κάπου από περιοχή γλυφάδας? για πιο λόγο??? Θέλεις να μπεις στο Μενίδι,
Τώρα που βρήκαμε παπα να θάψουμε 5-6, , ήρθε και ο Pater_Familias να μας αναλύσει τη σημαίνει ραδιοερασιτεχνισμος , αναφέροντας ότι στην πάντα τον cb ανεβάζουν watt, τρομάρα μου τι σχέση έχουν τα CB με τους ερασιτέχνες??? (cb σημαίνει citizen band) η στα ελληνικά η μπάντα του πολίτη , αλήθεια πια η περιοχή σου????? ,
Και να σε ενημερώσω κιόλας ότι οι Ραδιοερασιτέχνες σίγουρα δεν ανήκουν στην κατηγορία που αναφέρεις και ότι προσπαθούνε να επικοινωνούνε με τα λιγότερα Watt γιαυτο και εκπέμπουν οι περισσότεροι QRP (με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερη ισχύ). 
Εάν συνεχίσουμε να δείτε ότι θα πάρουν μέρος μέχρι και από τα Τρίκαλα!!! J
Να ενημερώσω και να ευχηθώ στον φίλο lok από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου, (χαζομπαμπας πλέων) να χαίρεται τα νέα μέλη τις οικογένειας του που τα έφερε ο πελαργός. (διδιμακια!!!), 
Γιαυτο και θα λείπει από εδώ, αρκετό καιρό .
Τέλος να ευχαριστήσω κάποιους σημαντικούς φίλους και κάποιους γνωστούς
Που ελαπσαν δια της απουσίας τους ! να πάρουν θέση σε κάτι χωρίς νοημα.

----------


## paravoid

Σας παρακαλώ όλους να ηρεμήσετε, διαφορετικά θα πέσει κλείδωμα στο topic.
Παρακαλώ τους θαμώνες του forum να μην απαντούν σε προκλήσεις ατόμων που φανερά δεν έχουν σκοπό να αναμειχθούν με το AWMN.

----------


## sotiris

> Να ενημερώσω και να ευχηθώ στον φίλο lok από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου, (χαζομπαμπας πλέων) να χαίρεται τα νέα μέλη τις οικογένειας του που τα έφερε ο πελαργός. (διδιμακια!!!),


μπορει να εχω δει τον ΛΟΚ μια φορα μονο,μπορει να εγιναν πολλα απο τοτε μεχρι τωρα,μπορει,μπορει,...ΑΛΛΑ οταν ανακοινωνετε ενα τοσο χαρμοσυνο γεγονος,μπορω νομιζω να στειλω και εγω τις ευχες μου για το καλοσωρισμα δυο νεων ψυχων, να σου ζησουνε τα μωρακια σου Γιαννη και να χαιρεσε την οικογενεια σου με υγεια και ευτυχια.

----------


## vegos

> Μπα, μην το λες pater_familias....
> 
> Οι καλοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες κοντραριζόντουσαν για το πως θα πάνε ποιό μακριά με τα κλιγότερο δυνατόν Watt.....


Ναι, καλά... Άμα τους βρεις (στα wifi) πες μου...

4 έχω πετύχει με wireless.. Ο ένας χρησιμοποιεί την χαμηλότερη δυνατή ισχύ (Mauve). Από τους άλλους 3, ο ένας μου είπε ότι έβαλε 50 wattακια μόνο, ο άλλος έναν μικρό ενισχυτάκο, κι οι άλλοι 2 εκπέμπουν στο full...

Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, ίσως λόγω του ότι συνήθισαν στο "έχω άδεια, εκπέμπω τα άντερα μου", δεν πολυνοιάζονται...

Ή ίσως, να έπεσα στην άλλη κατηγορία.. Τεσπα...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::  Οι καλοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες κάναν πλάκα μεταξύ τους για το ποιός "πατάει" τον άλλο με λιγότερη ισχύ απο καλύτερη θέση...
Γι'αυτο σε CB πάντα, προσωπικά έτρεχα στον Υμητό, με φορητό με μισό Watt και μιλαγα το λιγότερο με 5κμ πράγμα που οι άλλοι κάνανε με 4Watt τα λεγόμενα τότε βατραχάκια...
Στάνταρ και τότε ήταν οι "νταλικέριδες" με τα "παντοφλάκια" τους (ενισχυτές) που σπέρναν βρώμα παντού...
Όπως και οι "leechers" λεγόμενες "κουρτίνες" αλλιώς που ακούγαν και μόλις καταλαβαίναν ότι βγαίναν όλοι τότε μιλάγανε...
Η Ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται, και όπως λεει και το ρητό :
Αν δεν ξέρεις την ιστορία σου τότε είσαι υπεύθυνος για να την ξαναζήσεις...
(διορθώστε με φραστικά στο ΄παραπάνω νομίζω ότι είναι κάπως αλλιώς...)

Ελπίζω να καταλάβατε το νόημα...
Θεωρώ όμως οτι το ποστ είναι εκτός θέματος και θα πρέπει να σβυστεί... 
όπως και τα προηγούμενα...

----------


## MAuVE

Στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες που γνώρισα εγώ, προτιμότερο είναι να πεις να βγούν στη Συγγρού, από το να βγούν στους 27MHz.

Ερασιτέχνης = εραστής της τέχνης

Αποτελεί επίδειξη "τέχνης" να ρίχνεις ναπαλμ για δακοκτονία ;

----------


## papashark

Χμ.... 

Ολόκληρη η συζήτηση είναι εκτός θέματος, μαζί με τον τίτλο.

Όπως σωστά τόνισε ο Paravoid, συζητάμε με ανθρώπους που δεν επιθυμούν πλέον να συνδεθούν με το awmn. Αυτό είναι δικαίωμα τους, καλώς ή κακώς, αυτή είναι η απόφαση τους.

Από εμένα έχουν την ευχή να παίζουν πάντα καλά μεταξύ τους, και να είναι πάντα υγειής και ευτυχισμένοι.

Όμως επειδή εδώ συζητάμε για το awmn, και επειδή από τα πρόσφατα γεγονότα, η αρχή στην περιοχή πρέπει να ξαναγίνει, το topic κλειδώνετε.

Ας ανοίξει μια καινούργια συζήτησε με νέο τίτλο (πχ "Αχαρναί - Ξαναρχίζουμε"), έτσι ώστε να τελειώσει και η φαγομάρα που δεν θα βγάλει πουθενά....

----------

